# Your Favorite Shillelagh Finish?



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

For those of you that make Shillelagh's -- what is your favorite finishing process?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, I havent made one, but my favorite finish is CA Glue. In my opinion, it is the best looking toughest finish out there.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I like to put spar varnish on mine.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> Well, I havent made one, but my favorite finish is CA Glue. In my opinion, it is the best looking toughest finish out there.


Which CA glue do you use? I have never used the stuff, but I have been seeing that a lot of people do use it -- and I may give it a try!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Sean said:


> I like to put spar varnish on mine.


Sean:

Do you like the gloss or matte finish?


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

I recently made one with a laquer finish. Put on several coates and on the last few, I buffed lightly with 0000 steel wool. Afterward a good buffing with a soft cloth gives a nice semi-gloss finish.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

It really is a matter of preferrence. I like to finish mine with tung oil, so more of a matte (if all wood), but I also have used sem-gloss poly(to accentuate bark)


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Lewey said:


> I recently made one with a laquer finish. Put on several coates and on the last few, I buffed lightly with 0000 steel wool. Afterward a good buffing with a soft cloth gives a nice semi-gloss finish.


Very nice! What kind of wood? I've been debating with bark on or off! Historically you read about bothe ways.


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

I used Osage Orange for this one. I found the piece in the woods near my house. The bark had already dried up and mostly gone so bark off was the only way to go with this one.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Lewey said:


> I used Osage Orange for this one. I found the piece in the woods near my house. The bark had already dried up and mostly gone so bark off was the only way to go with this one.


I like it -- wished we had Hedge Apple on the farm! John Hurly, in his shellelagh making book, says historically the bark was off -- today the bark is left on for tuorist's. But I like the bark contrast.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Rad said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > I like to put spar varnish on mine.
> ...


I bought a gallon of gloss. I do like everything in between also but most people I've shown the sticks too like 'em shiny.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Lewey said:


> I recently made one with a laquer finish. Put on several coates and on the last few, I buffed lightly with 0000 steel wool. Afterward a good buffing with a soft cloth gives a nice semi-gloss finish.


That's a very nice spalted piece there Bill, nice find!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lewey said:


> I recently made one with a laquer finish. Put on several coates and on the last few, I buffed lightly with 0000 steel wool. Afterward a good buffing with a soft cloth gives a nice semi-gloss finish.


I am so proud to own this beautiful work of art. Actually, my bride now owns it and she is delighted!


----------

